# Hello From Newfoundland



## Lyndon (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi every one. I just want you all to know that I love your forum..and I hope that we'll get to know each other soon. I have 2 orange tabbys (Kaiser and Soze) and My gf has a orange tabby(Cinnamon ) and a tabby (Furby). We both are planning on building a house for our selves and the first thing we were going to get are 3 kittys from the local spca animal shelter. Take care!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

If you've been around for a bit, you know we're going to need pictures!  


Marie and


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Boy that's gonna be a house full of kitties! 

Yes...we want pictures...I'm a bit partial to orange tabbies myself :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here and learn alot. I did!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Ah a fellow Newfoundlander, welcome! How ya gettin on?
And yes pictures are a must


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! looking forward to meeting the gang


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lyndon! A late but sincere welcome! We're happy to have you join us.


----------



## Ladylefty (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Lyndon!


----------

